# What extras can you give to make stools more solid?



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi

What can you give to our 8 month old Beagle puppy to make his stools more solid.

He currently eats Wainwrights dry food in the morning and wainwrights wet food in the evening.

I've recently read about dogs getting full anal glands (totally new to me!!!) and this ties in with our puppy leaving patches of fishy smelling bum juice patches around the house! :blushing: (I've read about the massaging of the glands helps to expel any extra bum juice! what joy!)

I've read that having more solid stools can also help as he does tend to have solid poos and then they become more and more soft (sometimes does 3 poos on his walks and the first are fine but the next ones get sloppier!)

I've read weetabix and raw chicken bones can help.

anyone have any other ideas/recommendations?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

raw chicken wings are very good, so are raw lamb ribs but i wouldnt give weetabix many dogs are intollerant of wheat


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my beagle who is now just over a year old, used to have quite soft poos. he started off on burns mini bites which just didn't seem to agree with him, so he moved onto james wellbeloved puppy and junior. this improved him slightly but when he was 6months we tried him on Burns pork&potato and i have never looked back. he has perfect poos 99% of the time. i think it was something to do with the rice not agreeing with him entirely, but since moving onto the potato one he is just brilliant. he doesn't get any wet food. 

i also would never recommend you give a dog weetabix!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

My dog had the same problem, fisrt po of the day great, then sloppier and sloppier till a mess; also often diarrhea
it was the rice in the kibbles, I switched to a no-grain no filler food and he is ok.. the last poo of the day is sometimes a bit softer, but still easy to puck up.

and yes, raw chicken wings to clean up his glands, never done , but many do and it works.

I hear a lot of puppies have the same problem, stools runnier and runnier throughout the course of the day.... makes me wonder


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Which no grain food is he on?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I used to give Tiz a weetabix or a small hand full of bran flakes once a day in her meal. Now they are all fed raw I have no problems so don't bother.


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, we had the exact same problem with Alf, he has always had James well beloved but still that awful smell!

He has his glands emptied regularly by a groomer but we give him bran now with his evening meal which def seems to have helped. We get it from the pet shop, 25p a bag, think most health shops will also sell it. 

Hope he's growing up to be a healthy boy, I spoke to someone yesterday who has had Beagles for 27 years! I was tying to get advice on Alf's tracking but as I thought, once he's gone, he's gone!

H x


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Small handful of bran


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Raw chicken wings and a pro-biotic yoghurt drink (unflavoured) each day.

Mick


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

Personally I think rather than adding things to the diet to try and get rid of the slushy poo you should look at what you are feeding and quantities. Why are you feeding both a dry and a wet food? Either is perfectly adequate, but juggling the two can make it difficult to get the balance right. I'd try feeding just the dry but keep to the recommended feeding rate for the dog's weight - maybe even slightly under. I've got a feeling you are possibly overfeeding, and that would certainly cause the problems you write about.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

HI
Ray is on orijen, not a cheap one, but I can now pick up the stools no prob..

have a look at the ingredients though, some people are weary of loads of protein, but if you head in the no grain direction and more protein you have to be sure those proteins are of a good source, orijen is excellent that way. It has no rubbish preservatives and everything is sourced fresh in Canada where the food is produced.

I feed my dog a smaller then recommended amount because he is still young, but for adult dogs orijen is great.. your dog is only 8 months old and I don't know much about beagles, but I know they are not exactly a lethargic breed so he should turn all that protein into muscle no prob... you can always check the exatct composition and review here and bring it to your vet (which most likely will have never heard of orijen in the first place

Dry dog food alphabetical index - kibble starting by A
clueless posted this link yesterday and it's incredibly useful!


----------

